# Confused by ovulation kit



## monty moo (May 1, 2013)

Hi ladies,
Bit confused by fertility tests ans wondered if anyone can help! Ive used the clearblue dual monitor sticks for a long time and I tend to get 2 flashing days and then solid smiley my cycles r pretty reg and I usually ovulate day 15/16. This month I travelled to America for a holiday and started using the sticks day 9 which was an empty face day 10 was a solid smiley unusual but I thiught I had ovulated reslly early maybe due to travel? Anyway hubbie and I went to it as you do for 2 days then day 12 empty face and now today day 13 flashing smiley. Any suggestions as to whats going on? Can you ovulate twice in one cycle or is first solid an error? So confusing x Any thoughts girls, appreciate it,

Monty moo


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi* Monty Moo*,

You may have got a surge on day 10, but then didn't ovulate. If an egg isn't released, sometimes the body tries again... so you get another surge and then hopefully ovulate at the second time of trying!

The travelling could have upset your cycle and it needed a couple of surges before releasing the egg this month.

Hope that helps and good luck!

xx


----------



## monty moo (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for replying i retested on day 13 got flashing smiley then day 14 solid smiley so looks like you were right I must have had a surge but think I ovulated properly day 14/15! Jeez I long for the past when I didnt feel the need to monitor every bloomin twinge!


----------



## monty moo (May 1, 2013)

Ps love your name I am also Kirsty and I too love Sushi!
Hope your frostie does the business, when r u cycling again? Im going on ivf # 2 long protocol this time at end of Dec hoping and praying this one is a positive x


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

Morning *Monty Moo,
*
Oh that's a coincidence! There are a fair few of us Kirsty sushi lovers around  Problem is I've had to avoid a lot of the raw tuna that's my favourite with all the treatment. After the ET they tell you to behave as if you are already pregnant and tweak your diet accordingly. So I've been missing my sushi!

I know, the whole ovulation monitoring thing is a right pain isn't it? But at least it feels as if you are 'doing something'. I try not to tell DP as it feels too mechanical though. "Darling, my ovulation monitor says we need to BD!!" Takes away all the romance and spontaneity! Sigh.

Well I have this one frostie to use... going to have it transferred during my next cycle using more natural techniques (no down reg or drugs). So that will be mid November time. I'm a bit scared as seeing it as a 'last chance' with OE.. it's my comfort blanket to have it sitting on ice waiting for me.

If this doesn't work then we are going to look at a DE cycle in the New Year. Money permitting as usual!

I hope you are successful with your second try. Will be hard in the lead-up to Christmas to be good with the eating and drinking!

xxx


----------

